# Bridge layers



## Spencer100 (24 Aug 2021)

After watching this it got me thinking. Are there any bridge layers left in the Canadian army after the end of the Leo1?  Or do just use floats and those mexas things? 

And for your viewing pleasure.








						Beyond the Brick - AMAZING LEGO BRIDGE-LAYING TANK | Facebook | By Beyond the Brick | Created by Zack Macasaet | Instructions: https://bit.ly/3463YOn
					

634K views, 14K likes, 1.3K loves, 280 comments, 2.1K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Beyond the Brick: Created by Zack Macasaet | Instructions: https://bit.ly/3463YOn




					fb.watch
				




Love Lego


----------



## MJP (24 Aug 2021)

No bridge layers left ATT. There is a project ongoing but I can't recall what phase it is in or if it is fully funded


----------

